# Jet JWL-1221VS first impressions



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I currently have a Jet JWL-1220 lathe and like it a lot...however I've been lusting for a variable speed lathe. I was going to get the small Delta but all the customer service/parts issues concerned me, so I went with the new Jet JWL-1221VS. I just finished setting it up and thought I'd give my first impressions (and comparison to the 1220) while they are still fresh in my mind. 

- It is a bigger lathe all around than the 1220 (about 23lbs heavier, 1/2" bigger swing and distance between centers). The head, tail stocks and banjo are beefier and the bed is wider but the power cord is shorter.

- The centers align perfectly.

- Belt changes are super easy. The top door is on the front (unlike the 1220 where the door is on the back) and both doors are large so your fingers go in easily.

- The motor (1hp) is smooth and the variable speed works with the simple turn of a dial. The tach is a nice touch so you can set your speeds exactly and it will also display error codes if there is a motor problem. The motor will go all the way down to 60 rpms and can be run in reverse as well. Reverse can be engaged without turning off the lathe.

- The quill in the tail stock has a scale that reads both inches and mm. (the scale is stamped rather etched so it may eventually wear...time will tell).

- It has the typical indexing pin and also a separate spindle lock for threaded accessory removal.

- The banjo and tail stock glide effortlessly on the bed 

- The castings are average for this level of quality.

- The manual is actually pretty good and has section on basic turning operations and tools.

- There was some overspray on the bed and tail stock.

- It comes with 2 tool caddies (one at each end). Anything put in the caddy on the headstock end will interfere with the opening of the lower belt door. Stuff put in the tail stock caddy will interfere with the tail stock removal.

- The tach stays on even with the lathe turned off. It has to be unplugged to turn off the tach. 

- It does not come with a light, safety goggles or hex wrenches like the 1220 did and has painted hand wheels vs chrome on the 1220.

Overall it seems to be a solid machine, with a few quirks. The important stuff works as it should. While I'm not sure if it's worth $150 more than the Delta, it was for me because I seem to be the person that gets the one lemon from a group of otherwise excellent products. I haven't actually done much but play around with it, but nothing so far leads me to think it will not be a solid performer with the extra features that make turning a little easier.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good step up for you. I purchased a like-new Grizzly 0657 about 6 months ago from a guy that used it about 5 times. I love the VS, but the 1/2 hp may be a bit small when I start doing bowls. I'm sticking with pens for now. The real down side to my lathe is the 10"x16" setup. Its just too small. I want top get the Beall Buffing setup for the lathe, but I believe that requires a 20" bed.

Looking forward to seeing some of your new projects made on your new toy!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Burb said:


> The real down side to my lathe is the 10"x16" setup. Its just too small. I want top get the Beall Buffing setup for the lathe, but I believe that requires a 20" bed.


I have the Beall buffing system and love it. 

If you have a chuck you can purchase the option which does not have a mandrel and spacers and then you can use this one wheel at a time. Just takes a few seconds/minute to change the wheel.


----------

